

Telescope: An open-source social news app built with Meteor - sgdesign
http://telesc.pe/2013/11/05/telescope-v07-ironscope/

======
minimaxir
Is it fair to call it a "Show HN" when the project did a Show HN a _year_ ago?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4840032](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4840032)

~~~
sgdesign
Well, it's a new version of a 1-year-old project. But I see your point, I'll
remove the "Show HN" part.

